

Uber’s Secret Weapon What Future Founders Can Learn from Ryan Graves - mathattack
https://medium.com/life-learning/uber-s-secret-weapon-6966ada226d5

======
AnimalMuppet
Three comments. All praising the article with two words. All from accounts
created within a span of ten minutes. One with the name of one of the article
authors.

I smell some kind of rat.

Look, I don't have any problem with the article itself. But the comment
pattern looks _very_ suspicious...

~~~
mathattack
I don't know about the three commenters, but I have no connection with Ryan or
the company. Very interesting that HN might be worthy of being gamed.

~~~
krapp
Hacker News is a forum run by a startup accelerator - some people take it
_very_ seriously.

~~~
mathattack
I do too, but thought I was in the minority relative to much bigger sites. :-)

------
khagner
Great article!

------
dtorzewski
excellent read

------
dannyminutillo
nice article!

